# Equivalency of Engineering Certificate



## arunbabume (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi , can any one advice me regarding my equivalency of engineering degree in Uae I have completed the below procedures 1) All my certificates are attested ( SSLC, HSC, Engineering ) 2) I have applied for certification verification from my university in India through embassy Next what I have to do ? Whether I want to go to MOE for equivalence of my School certificates or have to wait for the letter from Consulate? How long it will take for equivalence in MOE? Whether equivalence of all certificates are done in MOE or I have to go to any other Office ? Can any one please help? . I am from India. Please advice the steps


----------

